# Orc Warriors Question



## MrWigglez (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey all, I have a question about how to set up my Orc Warriors. 

A friend and I picked up the battle for skull pass starter set a few weeks ago, he took the dwarfs and I'm taking the goblins. I wanted to make an even force of Orcs AND Goblins so I picked up the warrior box today and I just wanted to ask everyone, how should I set them up?

Should i go with a choppa and shield or with two choppas? 

I'm starting off with a 500pt army and moving up from there, so I'm looking for something that works now and later.

Thank you!


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

It's really up to you!
Think about what you plan on using the orc unit for. 

Need to hold the line? the extra armour save from hand weapon and shield would go a long way towards that (much harder than goblins)
Need to break the enemy's line? a mob of giant green orcs with 2 sharp lumps of metal are gonna be more effective than anything from the battle of skull pass (except maybe the trolls) at that too.

I have armed my orc units with spears and shields, which gives them the potential to fulfill both roles. they can opt to use their spears to gain extra attacks when charged or on the 2nd turn of combat, or can opt to use hand weapon and shield, meaning they'll survive a bit longer in that combat which you really need them to.

For example, when you're charged by a hard hitting unit which you wont likely hurt, like knights, which aren't as effective if they dont break you in the first round of combat, then use the hand weapon and shield to reduce your casualties and bog the knights down.
however, when fighting a more lightly armoured unit which is easy to wound, such as empire spearmen, then the extra attacks will be more effective, giving you more wounds increasing your chances of winning the combat.


----------



## MrWigglez (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you for the help! You've given me a lot to think about. I think I will go with the HW and shield, I like the idea of them being able to take a hit!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

IMHO, I'd go for the Additional Hand Weapon - there are a lot of S5+ units walking around, and an additional attack, at the higher strength of the Choppa is good


----------



## MrWigglez (Oct 3, 2009)

Hmmmmm really? Don't get me wrong, any excuse to get a 2nd weapon on my orcs would be great, but I'm worried that without the shield they will die really quickly. So far right now with just goblins I don't really have a unit that can take a charge and keep the enemy busy. Will orcs with 2 HW live long enough to make an impact?


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

They still wouldnt be as easy to break as the goblins, having a higher toughness and leadership.
You could always give them additional hand weapons and paint the shields up anyway, and keep some blu-tac handy, so in games where you think you might be better off with shields you can just take them instead.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed. Orc Warriors are cheap as chips - so giving them shields as well (I think it's allowed - it's allowed in every other army) is a bright choice - you can choose.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Indeed. Orc Warriors are cheap as chips - so giving them shields as well (I think it's allowed - it's allowed in every other army) is a bright choice - you can choose.


If you were going to do that, then spears over additional hand weapons would be the way to go I think. same number of attacks, and you can get a save too.

Only thing you lose is 5 attacks when charging, but at movement 4, there are lots of things that will be charging you, rather than the other way around.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

maddermax said:


> If you were going to do that, then spears over additional hand weapons would be the way to go I think. same number of attacks, and you can get a save too.
> 
> Only thing you lose is 5 attacks when charging, but at movement 4, there are lots of things that will be charging you, rather than the other way around.


Choppas also give +1 strength in the first round of combat (whether charging or not), which spears dont.

The upside of spears is that they are a point cheaper, can use a shield at the same time, and the second rank of spears can still strike when the first rank can only strike if they havent died already (except the boss, who can still strike back).

Also, I checked, and you can actually take both additional choppas and shields for the same unit, but obviously you can't use them both in the same combat, but like I aid earlier, you can choose which combination to use depending on your opponent.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You don't get to use Spears on the Charge, and as said, provide a +1 to strength on the charge.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> You don't get to use Spears on the Charge, and as said, provide a +1 to strength on the charge.


Did you mean Spears or Choppas provide +1 Strength on the charge?

Spears only give +1S on the charge if mounted, and with choppas you get +1S in the first round of combat, it doesn't matter if you're charging or being charged.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a unit of each in my army and none of the 3 units seems to outshine the others.
That being said I do use each unit differently, The spear and sheild combo are protection for my shaman, The 2 choppas are my main combat unit (with warboss and banner of butchery) and the choppa and sheild mob normally protect a flank with bsb).
Each does the job I need them to do (barring bad animosity rolls) so in my opinion each unit has merit it just depends on what you expect from them.
If you really want to go to town you can just fill up on orcs with added choppa and Orc shamen and waagh your way across the battlefield for a first turn combat which against most armies is enough for the win.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

forestreverie said:


> Did you mean Spears or Choppas provide +1 Strength on the charge?
> 
> Spears only give +1S on the charge if mounted, and with choppas you get +1S in the first round of combat, it doesn't matter if you're charging or being charged.


Meant choppas. I don't play Orcs too often, so couldn't remember if it was Charge or First Turn (a la Flails).


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

quick question - I seem to recall that you used to be able to retain your choppas when you purchased spears for a unit - sort of the best of both worlds, choose which was better for the situation. Is that not the case anymore? is it just one or the other?


----------

